# How many IBS sufferers on amitriptyline?



## 23170 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all, How many IBS sufferers are on amitriptyline long term I was put on them so many years ago for my IBS that I feel I cannot do without them I have tried so hard to come of them and always felt so much worse even following the doctors advice and gradually reducing them but still cannot find the way. Anybody else in same boat?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Why do you want to come off of them?Are they no longer working for you?If they're still working for you, I wouldn't see a reason to come off of them, unless your doctor specifically recommended it.I take anywhere from 10-50mg of Elavil (amitriptyline), and I don't think I'd stop.I was on 150mg of Tofranil for over a year (same family as Elavil), and I just tapered really slow the first time, and the 2nd time I went off of it, I just quit cold turkey (which wasn't the best idea).


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

Hi, I just started amitriptyline about a week and a half ago and have been having some luck but started out with lots of effects including the drowziness and constipation. That started immediatley. I started taking my miralax through out the day in my drinks and it seems to help but i end up using suppositories when it gets bad. I just hate the uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

HiCant understand why anyone would want to come off something that helps. I have been on them for 2 yrs and take at night helps to sleep and an not drowsy in the morning at all.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been taking it on and off for about 5 years. Never really helped my ibs but does help me sleep. I am going to try Effexor for my anxiety. Fiber and Imodium seem to be helping my D but I canâ€™t break the constant worry. Tried CBT with no luck. I guess 15 years of D is hard to forget.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was on Amytriptyline Elavil, for about 5 yrs, and it worked great for my stomach problems, but made me so mean, irritable, and irrational I finally had to take myself off of it, and it took me about 3 tries, made me sick to my stomach with withdrawals.


----------

